# I hope this goes here...alphabet for language I'm working on



## Jake (Apr 20, 2021)

I hope this is the right thread to post in. I'm working on a new language, with its own alphabet. I'm not intentionally basing it off of Tengwar, but it is similar, and I've consulted the Tengwar Annatar font to make sure nothing is exactly the same. I have showed it to a friend that knows more of Tolkien's work than I do, and his opinion is that it's similar but not the same, so I should be safe. I'd like to get some other people's opinions. Here it is (Pardon the mess, this is quite literally a _*rough* _draft. The jagged lines are from the scanner picking up multiple layers of graphite, which are kinda shiny. The (s) and (th) have 2 variation ideas, as you can see)


----------

